# Connection en 3g



## Gioves (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour !

Je possède un ipad 2 (chanceux hein ?...) ainsi qu'un pass pour ipad de chez orange.
Hier j'ai souhaiter utiliser ma journée illimité pendant mon voyage à l'hôpital ... 
Cependant lors de mon 1er passage en 3g lipad trouve le réseau, 3-4 barre de connexion et je décide d'aller sur safari.

Il essaie de me rediriger vers une page "mobile.orange.fr/content/ge/intermediate/indispo/indispo_serv.html[...]"  qui affiche 404 NOT FOUND affiche la même chose en wifi)

Puis a d'autre moment il m'aiche des message tel que : " impossible d'activer les données cellulaires", "impossible d'accéder au données cellulaires

Es-ce parce que je n'ai plus de crédit ?
Que me recommandez vous ?
Je vais essayer de faire la mise a jour 4.3.2 qui peut enlever le problème de 3G rencontré chez certain opérateurs US (peut-etre que c'a vient de la)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Cocoboss (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

as tu pu resoudre ton pb j'ai le mm souci. Merci;


----------

